# Chevy Cruze lowered DUB style on 20's, photoshopped!



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

No half stepping, take it all the way 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Where can I get Lambo doors for my Cruze?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Lambo doors? please tell me your joking


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ..._all_ *FOUR* of them!


 Now that would be cool. Could they be *suicide Lambo doors?????*


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

I think this looks more like DUB style.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Now that would be cool. Could they be *suicide Lambo doors?????*


Anybody good with Photoshop that has nothing better to do?


----------



## Tha_G (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm from Belgium and this is my car. No Photoshop!


----------



## Thacruzedude25 (Sep 30, 2013)

did you use lowering springs or coil overs


----------

